# S7-300 + Profibus + Ethernet



## phoo82 (27 Januar 2010)

Hi,

Bin absolut neu hier im Forum und hoffe ich habe ins richtige UnterForum
gepostet und alle  nötigen Zusatzangaben angegeben .p

Ich habe vor einigen Tagen im Zuge meines Studiums
der Informationstechnik und Sicherheit mein Industriepraktikum
begonnen.

Wir haben uns entschlossen ein Projekt durchzuführen welches
völlig neu ist für diese Firma.

Es sollen Stöme, Spannungen und Phasen an vershiedenen Plätzen
gemessen werden und über Ethernet bereitgestellt werden.

Daher haben wir uns entschlossen dies mit einer S7-300 SPS, Profibus, und 
der SIMATIC NET CP 343-1 lean komponente für die Ethernet-Schnittstelle
zu realisieren.

Leider haben wir ein StarterKit mit CPU313c bestellt (ohne PROFIBUS).
(Hersteller.Nr.: _6ES73135BF034YB0).

_Hier nun meine Frage:
Wir möchten ca. 15 Janitza UMG96S via PROFIBUS mit der SPS verbinden um die Messwerte zyklisch abzufragen.
Diese sollen dann per Ethernet abrufbar sein (über SIMATIC NET CP 343-1 lean (HerstellerNr.: 6GK7 343-1CX00-0XE0)) 

Reicht es aus zusätzlich den CP 342-5 Kommunikationsprozessor
(HerstellerNr.: 6GK7342-5DA02-0XE0) zu bestellen und anzuschliessen?

Oder ist es ratsam eine neue CPU313c-2DP zu bestellen?
(hier habe ich auf manchen seiten gelesen, dass zwar profibus schnittstelle vorhanden, aber keine unterstützung fürs protokoll  )

Vielen Dank für eure Zeit .p

Gruss, Marc


----------



## JesperMP (27 Januar 2010)

Ich empfehle dich ein 315-2PN/DP. Hat DP und PN onboard. 
Fast selben preis als 313C-2DP + CP343-1 LEAN, aber besser.


----------



## phoo82 (27 Januar 2010)

danke für die schnelle antwort 

aber die CPU313c und CP343-1 LEAN sind scho vorhanden und bei mir im Büro.

Ich wollte nun Fragen, ob es reicht einfach den SIMATIC NET CP342-5 zu bestellen,
um kosten zu sparen.
oder ob ich die CPU austauschen soll, gegen CPU313c-2DP oder sogar
CPU315-2PN/DP .p aber das ist natürlich weitaus teurer.

vielen dank schonmal

Gruss, Marc


----------



## JesperMP (27 Januar 2010)

313C + CP343-1 LEAN + CP342-5 wird funktionieren.
Insgesamt werden die Kosten wie ein 315-2PN/DP, aber wenn nur der CP342-5 fehlt dann OK.


----------



## JesperMP (27 Januar 2010)

Besonders ein CP343-1 LEAN ist etwas langsahmer als ein 315-2PN/DP. Das wäre vielleicht ein Problem.
Wie viele Daten, und wie oft sollen sie Erfassen werden ?


----------



## phoo82 (27 Januar 2010)

ich hatte mir so vorgestellt bei ca 15 messgeräten alle 5 sek 
aktuelle Spannung, Strom, Phase, Wirkleistung abzufragen.

(ich kann dir leider nicht genau sagen wie gross die einzelnen Werte sind,
aber ich rechne mal mit 2byte pro Messwert / Adresse am Bus)

dann wären das 15*4*2Byte / 5sek = 24Byte / sek 
+ traffic für adressierungen:= 15*2Byte / 5 sek = 6Byte / sek
+traffic für register etc...


macht ca. 50Byte / sek soo grob  (keine ahnung, ob die rechnung vollständig ist)

aber sollte wohl machbar sein denke ich, oder?


und wegen den kosten.... ^^ 
ich musste ja ein starterkit bestellen, da wir vorher auch keine STEP7 (5.4) software hatten. Oder war das unnötig? Das würd mich ärgern 

vielen dank nochmal 

Gruss, Marc


----------

